# Saccades Airplay



## JNArno (8 Juin 2014)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis peu une Apple TV 3 et j'ai des gros problèmes de saccades avec elle... Impossible de regarder (en wifi) un film en airplay sans petites coupures en permanence (quand tout va bien) ou carrément une déconexion (quand tout va mal...).

Voici ce que j'ai essayé:

extraits HD iTunes sur l'apple TV: aucun problème
Lecture video youtube 1080p sur l'ordi: aucun problème
Lecture video youtube 1080p sur l'apple TV: aucun problème (même avec conversation skype en cours d'ailleurs)
Airplay depuis iMac late 2012: saccades/déconnexion
Airplay depuis iPad air: saccades
Lecture video youtube 1080p sur l'ordi et airplay: impossible de se connecter à l'apple tv

Bref, vous l'aurez compris: L'ordi, le iPad et l'Apple TV semblent tous fonctionner parfaitement pris à part... il n'y a que l'airplay qui ait des problèmes.

Donc voilà... La question est toute simple... hormis ma borne airport expresse (encore le modèle type prise murale)... que changer? (Bien trop compliqué en terme de distance de cable de passer par ethernet)

Merci à tous!


----------



## USB09 (27 Juin 2014)

Le souci vient pet être de la borne. Essayez de la brancher directement en ethernet à votre Box


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Cela me fait penser à un problème au niveau du routeur wifi.
Est-ce que l'airport express à prise murale est votre routeur principal? De quoi est composé votre réseau wifi?
La distance entre la borne wifi et l'apple tv est-elle correcte?


----------

